# yes that is me



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Great photo!
It looks like you are putting some moves on the bull.
Was he bamfuzzeled?
I thought his rear legs are supposed to be off the ground and the rider in the dirt. LOL
Ernie


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

He had stoped it was up to me to get him motavated so it's round and round we go.


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

here i am checkin out a new member of my herd you can see the rest of the herd while you are there skeeter has come a long way sence thes vidios.
click on the image.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know you could upload videos to photobucket, thanks


----------



## pkwilbur (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice to see another Rodeo horseman here. My family was in rodeos, and horses for years. Dad Trainer, cutting horses, roping. Mom Barrels. Cousins Bronc and bulls, and bull fighter. Cousin trains about 25 a year and also goes around hauling the rodeo stock.

The cousin is about disabled from being beat up all those years, and has slowed down too on the rodeo circuit but still enjoys the horse training. 

He wishes I would bring a few hives up to him so he can play with bees and manage that apiary when I can't. There's bear up by his place although, so give him a good reason to use his Bear permit? 

Enjoyed your pics!


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks very mutch

When i have bears move in on my deer feeders i have found that a good catle size hot wire gose a long way to make them loose entrest but it must be a good on 50 to 100 mile size so the three wires ya put around it will have plenty of owy .


----------

